# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  La UE exige que funcionen las costosas desaladoras que financió

## ben-amar

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...92_925364.html

La Comisión recuerda que aportó 1.500 millones para estas plantas, que solo funcionan al 16%
Señala que España es uno de los países con tarifas de agua más bajas
Rafael Méndez Madrid 18 MAR 2012 - 23:27 CET


La Comisión Europea ha tomado buena nota de las declaraciones del ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, sobre el fracaso estrepitoso del plan de desaladoras. El ministro afirmó en el Congreso que, tras una inversión de más de 1.600 millones, las 17 plantas existentes solo funcionan al 16,45% de media y apuntó que quería consensuar nuevos trasvases. Así que el 8 de marzo, durante la visita de Arias Cañete al comisario de Medio Ambiente, Janez Potocnik, este le pidió que, como prioridad, pusiera en marcha las desaladoras y recordó que la mayor parte de la financiación del plan procede de dinero europeo.

Una portavoz de la Comisión señala en un correo electrónico que una cantidad considerable de fondos europeos, unos 1.500 millones de euros, han sido invertidos los últimos años en plantas desaladoras en España. Hemos tomado nota de la declaración ante el Parlamento de que están funcionando al 16% de su capacidad. Esto cuestiona la efectividad del uso del dinero de los contribuyentes europeos. La Comisión espera que el Gobierno español tome las medidas apropiadas para conseguir el mejor uso de estas infraestructuras pagadas con fondos europeos. Lo contrario podría tener un fuerte impacto negativo en la disponibilidad de fondos europeos para España.

La exministra Cristina Narbona anunció, en 2004, que su plan de desaladoras aportaría más agua, en menos tiempo y más barata que el derogado trasvase del Ebro. Pero el plan de desalación sigue lejos de cumplir lo anunciado. Según explicó Arias Cañete en el Congreso, el plan suponía la construcción de 51 instalaciones. En este momento, 17 están en explotación y 15, en construcción. Se han invertido 1.664 millones de euros, y precisamos otros 762 millones si queremos que las 32 desaladoras iniciadas estén operativas con una inversión de más de 2.426 millones, dijo. Las desaladoras produjeron el año pasado 111 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, un 16,45% de su capacidad máxima. Es probable que no se construyan las no iniciadas.

No hay una sola causa que explique la baja utilización. Hay Ayuntamientos que firmaron convenios para utilizar el agua desalada. El documento era imprescindible para poder autorizar los enormes desarrollos urbanísticos en zonas áridas durante la burbuja inmobiliaria. Ahora, los miles de viviendas no se han construido, y los municipios no quieren pagar la factura.

Es el caso de las desaladoras de Oropesa-Cabanes y Moncofa (Castellón), cuyas obras están a punto de concluir con una inversión de más de 100 millones. El alcalde de Cabanes, Francisco Vicente Artola, del PP, explica que cuando estén terminadas, su municipio deberá pagar unos 70.000 euros al mes durante 25 años para amortizar las obras: Queremos negociar con Acuamed [la empresa pública de Medio Ambiente] para que no nos ahogue económicamente. Artola añade: Eso se firmó cuando había unas expectativas de viviendas que ahora no existen. No necesitamos agua.

Las empresas que explotan las plantas cobran unos 150.000 euros al año por el mantenimiento, pero el coste de la energía recae sobre los usuarios, lo que implica subir el recibo. Como ha llovido, las administraciones han preferido usar agua superficial o subterránea, que es más barata.

Además, el PP en la Comunidad Valenciana puso todo tipo de trabas a las desaladoras, sobre todo a la mayor de Europa, la de Torrevieja, con capacidad para 80 hectómetros cúbicos al año y una inversión de 300 millones. El Gobierno regional y el Ayuntamiento bloquearon los permisos para la toma de agua porque atravesaba el puerto. Solo accedieron a hacerlo en noviembre pasado, cuando el PP estaba a punto de llegar al Gobierno.

Por último, el agua desalada es cara para la agricultura. Arias Cañete cifró el coste en 1,1 euros por metro cúbico, muy superior a lo que pueden soportar los costos del sector, que se sitúan en 0,30 euros por metro cúbico como máximo. Medio Ambiente considera que la desalación medioambientalmente es dudosamente sostenible como base del abastecimiento por su alto consumo energético, y por la producción de salmuera sobrante.

La Comisión dice que la situación no puede continuar: España es uno de los países con mayor estrés hídrico y uno de los Veintisiste con las tarifas de agua más bajas. Esto es un contrasentido. Bruselas sabe que el agua en el Sureste está sobreexplotada por una agricultura muy rentable mientras que las obras hidráulicas están fuertemente subvencionadas. Añade que la pérdida de humedales o acuíferos son cargas para toda la sociedad. La Comisión sostiene que con la adecuada aplicación de la legislación [la directiva marco del agua], la desventaja de la desalinización se reduciría enormemente o incluso desaparecería. Las autoridades y los agricultores tienen que darse cuenta de que el cambio climático reducirá la disponibilidad de agua en las próximas décadas, añade. Y concluye: El uso de agua barata a costa del medio ambiente debe terminar.

Uno de los problemas es que el Gobierno del PSOE en la primera legislatura vendió las desaladoras como un sistema de suministro estable y las diseñó enormes. La realidad las ha dejado como sistemas de emergencia para situaciones de sequía. Ángel Cajigas, director de ATTA, patronal de empresas de agua, admite que algunas plantas estaban sobredimensionadas, pero añade: El agua desalada en sí misma, es más cara que otros recursos. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que uno no bebe agua desalada sola, sino mezclada con el agua superficial o subterránea y el impacto del coste desalada en la tarifa final es menor. En un momento de sequía, ¿cuánto vale tener agua en Barcelona? Hay que verlo como un elemento de garantía.

Con la sequía, y aunque sea a un alto precio, el Levante tiene casi garantizado al menos el abastecimiento humano. Mientras el PP amaga con nuevos trasvases, los deberes que marca Bruselas son poner en marcha las denostadas desaladoras. Ya construidas con dinero europeo para bien o para mal.

----------


## ben-amar

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...92_925364.html

El mensaje de Bruselas con advertencia sobre el futuro de los fondos incluidos respecto a la necesidad de poner en marcha las desaladoras supone un mensaje nítido al PP. Los populares han hecho campaña durante ocho años contra las desaladoras y a favor del trasvase del Ebro. El exportavoz popular Esteban González Pons las calificó como nucleares del mar extraño insulto para un partido pronuclear. Y el consejero de Medio Ambiente de Murcia, el popular Antonio Cerdá, apostó en La Verdad de Murcia por desmontar las desaladoras y venderlas a países árabes aunque el Gobierno de Murcia ha construido su propia desaladora que también funciona a medio gas.

Las declaraciones molestaron a las multinacionales españolas (Acciona, Abengoa, OHL...) que han ganado contratos de desalación en el exterior. Acciona, por ejemplo, participa en el consorcio que ha construido la desaladora de Adelaida (Australia) por unos 1.405 millones de euros. El sector, aun admitiendo que el plan español pudo estar sobredimensionado, ha pedido moderación al Ejecutivo del PP.

----------


## Luján

Estoy de acuerdo con Europa al 110%. Más aún cuando han puesto casi todo el presupuesto.

Sólo faltaría que, por empecinarse en que el agua de desaladora no vale para regar, Europa retirara las ayudas a España para otros menesteres.

----------


## ben-amar

Tambien yo estoy de acuerdo. ¿no falta agua? ahi teneis para poder obtenerla, solo hay que poner en marcha la infraestructura facilitada

----------


## perdiguera

¡Ay, el precio del agua que es como el de la luz, subvencionado! ¿Porqué no lo pagamos como toca? Pero haciendo que los productores cobren por lo que les cuesta no por lo que facturan con el timo de facturación del último KW enganchado. A lo mejor se acababa el famoso déficit tarifario y salíamos muy beneficiados los consumidores y perjudicadas las eléctricas. ¡Ah, que se me olvidaba, eso no puede ser! ¡Mecahis en qué estaría pensando yo!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto es lo que yo llamo un buen *"zas" en toda la boca* Espero que Europa ponga las pilas de una vez a todo este desastre.




> Sólo faltaría que, por empecinarse en que el agua de desaladora no vale para regar, Europa retirara las ayudas a España para otros menesteres.


Es lo que van a conseguir nuestros políticos.

En otros sitios, también se riega con mezcla de aguas, salobre y dulce, y no les va nada mal, y conozco el caso de primera mano. Se bombea agua salobre desde el río y se mezcla con agua dulce del embalse, y posteriormente se envía por un canal para utilizarla para regar, y no veáis las pedazo de fresas y demás cultivos que sacan... 

Así que no vengan con milongas, el agua de las desaladoras vale más que de sobra para regar. Otra cosa es que no se quiera regar con agua desalada por claros fines políticos.

----------


## Luján

> Esto es lo que yo llamo un buen *"zas" en toda la boca* Espero que Europa ponga las pilas de una vez a todo este desastre.
> 
> 
> 
> Es lo que van a conseguir nuestros políticos.
> 
> En otros sitios, también se riega con mezcla de aguas, salobre y dulce, y no les va nada mal, y conozco el caso de primera mano. Se bombea agua salobre desde el río y se mezcla con agua dulce del embalse, y posteriormente se envía por un canal para utilizarla para regar, y no veáis las pedazo de fresas y demás cultivos que sacan... 
> 
> Así que no vengan con milongas, el agua de las desaladoras vale más que de sobra para regar. Otra cosa es que no se quiera regar con agua desalada por claros fines políticos.


¿Fresas?

Yo sabía de tomates.... y de personas.

Ricos tomates los de La Aldea de San Nicolás, y sanas (¿?) personas las de gran parte de Gran Canaria.  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Fresas?


Sí, entre otros cultivos y otros usos de esas aguas. 

Y eso contando que *el agua es salobre... que no desalada*, que hay una clara diferencia entre ambos tipos de aguas. Fijaros si viable que hasta los propios agricultores solicitaron duplicar el agua salobre bombeada desde Bocachanza hace ya un par de años para poder regar sus campos.

Así que señores, déjense de pedir tanto trasvase y poned en marcha de una vez las desaladoras, que para algo se construyeron.

----------

